# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 8/25&26



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Repticon Charlotte 8/25&26 at the Cabarrus Arena & Events Center.
We will have the following available:
10 Gallon horizontal & vertical Eco Vivs
Fruit fly culturing kits
Cork tubes-many sizes
Misc. Vis supplies
Multiple azureus
Multiple green & black auratus
Multiple blue & black auratus
Multiple super blue auratus
Multiple Patricias
Multiple azureus
Multiple citronellas
Multiple cobalts
A few mint terribilis A few orange terribilis
A few bicolors
2 green sips/2 alanis
5 varaderos
1 cauchero
1 eldorado
1 male yuri imitator
1 male leucomelas
1 pair of adult bicolors
2 orange lamasi
2 leucomelas
A surprise or two


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you Saturday!


----------

